# May 4th - Cinco De Mayo Celebration - Austin, TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

awreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Mar 3 2008, 12:11 AM~10074375
> *awreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



who da hell u shooting at....lol....i think you just like the ones that shoot sumthin, cause you sure do post a lot of those...lol..... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm there yo miggy stop the violence :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Mar 3 2008, 09:16 AM~10075614
> *  I'm there yo miggy stop the violence  :biggrin:
> *



iam paranoid vato i think they're watching me


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Feb 19 2008, 05:16 PM~9980378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 16 2007, 12:34 AM~8115228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

dose any 1 know if there going to have any cash awards 4 da hop


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

* T T T

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The cash awards for Austin are a little thin...if someone in Austin (hint, hint Knights of Pleasure!) can refer us some booths we will cut you in with 25% plus we will use some of the money to up the cash awards... PM me for more info!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2008, 09:23 AM~10259069
> *The cash awards for Austin are a little thin...if someone in Austin (hint, hint Knights of Pleasure!) can refer us some booths we will cut you in with 25% plus we will use some of the money to up the cash awards...  PM me for more info!
> *


 :thumbsup: ill talk to some people


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10277620
> *ttt
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 06:54 PM~10310125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Miklo be havin all the females 4realz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 1 2008, 06:35 PM~10310424
> *Miklo be havin all the females 4realz
> *


he wishes that is my picture


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 2 2008, 08:10 PM~10320920
> *he wishes that is my picture
> *


yeah i wish i was Dig Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ask for the Helen Carmona party and get in free before 10 pm. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes, t-shirts, hide the tattoos and no big chains.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if you wanna pre-reg, you can do it at the show in Belton this sunday.... :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 AM~10259069
> *The cash awards for Austin are a little thin...if someone in Austin (hint, hint Knights of Pleasure!) can refer us some booths we will cut you in with 25% plus we will use some of the money to up the cash awards...  PM me for more info!
> *


i'm not a K.O.P. but i need some info give me a call A.S.A.P


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 12:44 PM~10421365
> *ttt
> *


ur and knightsgirl are the only ones on here :0


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 15 2008, 10:49 AM~10421394
> *ur and knightsgirl are the only ones on here :0
> *


i know, why? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*is electricity for this show still free?*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10421576
> *is electricity for this show still free?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 AM~10259069
> *The cash awards for Austin are a little thin...if someone in Austin (hint, hint Knights of Pleasure!) can refer us some booths we will cut you in with 25% plus we will use some of the money to up the cash awards...  PM me for more info!
> *


*Well i Guess you have all the booths you need i don't need the cut that your offering i was just trying to send you some more people but i never received a call or a pm so goodluck with your show .*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Electricity should still be free....unless the facility changed something I don't know about.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI

WEGO TOUR COMMERCIAL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2008, 07:55 AM~10458520
> *Electricity should still be free....unless the facility changed something I don't know about.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

me and miklo are post whores lol :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i just get bored at work


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 20 2008, 06:42 PM~10461565
> *i just get bored at work
> *


try working and you will not be bored


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Apr 24 2008, 03:44 PM~10495365
> *try working and you will not be bored
> *


good idea, ill have to try that sometime :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 05:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 20 2008, 09:55 AM~10458520
> *Electricity should still be free....unless the facility changed something I don't know about.
> *



good :thumbsup: that way incase i need to charge my phone cuz it went dead on me at the last show i was with and i didnt have my car charger. whooo hoooooo :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

if anyone can, can you please post a copy of the flyer on here. i got some people in Killeen interested in showing at the show on Sunday but i cant find it on here anywhere. thank you my friend


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Beat Me To It....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

are yall giving out plaques or throphies? i know last year it was plaques but just everyone asking me so i wanted to make sure. anywayz iam lookin forward to the show. see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

we will be there stop on by and introduce yourself so we can put the face with the screenname.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Trophies....metal cups (not same as Dallas)


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 02:07 AM~10529257
> *Trophies....metal cups (not same as Dallas)
> *



ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Apr 29 2008, 01:29 AM~10529086
> *we will be there stop on by and introduce yourself so we can put the face with the screenname.
> 
> 
> ...



what show was that pic taken at? i'll c ya in austin


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 01:07 AM~10529257
> *Trophies....metal cups (not same as Dallas)
> *


I WILL BE THERE


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2008, 09:46 AM~10530139
> *what show was that pic taken at? i'll c ya in austin
> *


Tejano SuperShow Odessa last Nov.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 05:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


  

Will need to drive back and get some sleep...going with my gal to the prego doc for a visit and status update. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ :0 congrats  ^^^


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 01:30 PM~10532453
> *
> 
> Will need to drive back and get some sleep...going with my gal to the prego doc for a visit and status update. :0  :biggrin:
> *



Awwww.... have fun...its gonna be a baby Alby


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

can i reg the day of show


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes you can


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

see everyone sunday :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 29 2008, 04:10 PM~10533209
> *can i reg the day of show
> *



yea alot of people been asking me that too but they say you can and its like 30 dollars to register day of show. see ya there homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 01:10 PM~10531685
> *
> *



*you can count me in Miklo :thumbsup: and hopefully we all wont lose each other like we did on tx relayz weekend *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Apr 29 2008, 03:52 PM~10533980
> *you can count me in Miklo :thumbsup: and hopefully we all wont lose each other like we did on tx relayz weekend
> *


nah, this will be more layed back and chill


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10534004
> *nah, this will be more layed back and chill
> *



Miklo u forgot something bro... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10533313
> *Yes you can
> *


can i pre reg


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 29 2008, 01:48 PM~10532093
> *I WILL BE THERE
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 29 2008, 10:56 PM~10536901
> *ttt
> *



i think Miklo has some competion now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 08:34 PM~10535150
> *can i pre reg
> *



nah pre reg is already over with.. i didnt pre reg either but we can register the day of show and its like 30 dollars. if ur interested in going let me know cuz iam tryin to get everyone from the Temple/Killeen area together so we can all ride out there together. I know me and my homeboy Tito from Latin Style are going and Big Dave with that blue and white impala is talking about going and a couple of imports from Team No Mercy out of Killeen. Maybe we can all meet up in Belton and ride out to Austin. We can all exchange numbers if ur interested in rolling out there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 08:34 PM~10535150
> *can i pre reg
> *



nah pre reg is already over with.. i didnt pre reg either but we can register the day of show and its like 30 dollars. if ur interested in going let me know cuz iam tryin to get everyone from the Temple/Killeen area together so we can all ride out there together. I know me and my homeboy Tito from Latin Style are going and Big Dave with that blue and white impala is talking about going and a couple of imports from Team No Mercy out of Killeen. Maybe we can all meet up in Belton and ride out to Austin. We can all exchange numbers if ur interested in rolling out there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 29 2008, 08:34 PM~10535150
> *can i pre reg
> *



nah pre reg is already over with.. i didnt pre reg either but we can register the day of show and its like 30 dollars. if ur interested in going let me know cuz iam tryin to get everyone from the Temple/Killeen area together so we can all ride out there together. I know me and my homeboy Tito from Latin Style are going and Big Dave with that blue and white impala is talking about going and a couple of imports from Team No Mercy out of Killeen. Maybe we can all meet up in Belton and ride out to Austin. We can all exchange numbers if ur interested in rolling out there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn my bad my computer kept freezing up :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^^Damn^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 09:38 AM~10539857
> *^^^^Damn^^^^
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 07:41 AM~10539879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> *


Bored? :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10540054
> *Bored? :biggrin:
> *


A LIL.....GOT SOME CATCHING UP TO DO.....TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MiKLO 49 
FunkytownRoller 31 
knightsgirl19 23 
miggy254 20 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 9 
mrouija 6 
newhopper 6 
Bitter Sweet 6 
MsDani 4 
unique27 4 
impala_ss_in_atx 4 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4 
tito_ls 3 
Cut N 3's 3 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 2 
RAY_512 2 
ATXSS 2 
73monte 2 
atxhopper 1 
cadillac_pimpin 1 
ChipsNQueso 1 
Loco 61 1 
Dualhex02 1 
People's Choice 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
juangotti 1 
regal ryda 1 
knight 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Next Issue coming out soon....like today...so make sure are signed up for TXT msg updates and the e-Zine showcasing carshows around TX and surrounding areas.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 10:27 AM~10540265
> *
> 
> Next Issue coming out soon....like today...so make sure are signed up for TXT msg updates and the e-Zine showcasing carshows around TX and surrounding areas.
> *


WHEN WILL THE BIKES BE UPDATED......




TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dunno...thats one thing I am not handling....thats all Mr. Ouija

Maybe we can do a bike feature in the e-zine....done a WWT 07 winner, an artist, a model, anyone or anything else?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 10:33 AM~10540334
> *I dunno...thats one thing I am not handling....thats all Mr. Ouija
> 
> Maybe we can do a bike feature in the e-zine....done a WWT 07 winner, an artist, a model, anyone or anything else?
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 THAT WOULD BE COOL AS HELL.



TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 08:05 AM~10540064
> *A LIL.....GOT SOME CATCHING UP TO DO.....TTT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MiKLO 49
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

(double post)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

FunkytownRoller 68 
MiKLO 49 
knightsgirl19 23 
miggy254 20 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 9 
mrouija 6 
newhopper 6 
Bitter Sweet 6 
Dualhex02 5 
MsDani 4 
unique27 4 
RAY_512 4 
impala_ss_in_atx 4 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4 
tito_ls 3 
Cut N 3's 3 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 2 
ATXSS 2 
73monte 2 
atxhopper 1 
cadillac_pimpin 1 
ChipsNQueso 1 
Loco 61 1 
teal62impala 1 
People's Choice 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
juangotti 1 
regal ryda 1 
knight 1 

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 11:41 AM~10540929
> *text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service.  Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine
> 
> 
> ...


what exactly is this, just text updates for show dates and stuff or an actual magazine or what...



TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 AM~10541054
> *what exactly is this, just text updates for show dates and stuff or an actual magazine or what...
> TTT
> *


Well right now its an e-zine sent in email. You register online to receive these. I just sent one out today actually. They presently have WWT info and updates and are available for info for car shows all over TX. We hope to get it into print eventually. Its also a way for businesses to get their advertisements out to our subscribers, made up of mostly a target audience of custom auto people and shops. The TXT service is for updates between the time from one email issue to the next, also including info and reminders on WWT. 


The latest Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine

We need more content, but right now its a small crew of people whom all have a hundred duties working on it.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

kool.....TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt  dammit i give up gotta go cut the yard now


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 30 2008, 12:15 PM~10541292
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


TTT


check the "official topic"


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 10:23 AM~10541360
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT
> check the "official topic"
> *


yeah i seen it, you got me homie :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 19 2008, 08:32 AM~9977314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 04:59 PM~10544352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DOSE ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH MULLA THEY GIVING AWAY FOR DA HOP


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10547984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH LOOKS BAD HOMIE!! MUCH PROPS!!!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10548038
> *THAT BITCH LOOKS BAD HOMIE!! MUCH PROPS!!!!!
> *


thanks bro its coming along


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 1 2008, 10:10 AM~10550299
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who's all down to cruise after the show?


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

See you all on Sunday. Looking forward to the show and eating. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10556239
> *See you all on Sunday.  Looking forward to the show and eating.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 2 2008, 09:37 AM~10559190
> *ttt
> *


give it up homie....its friday



TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 2 2008, 12:06 PM~10560095
> *give it up homie....its friday
> TTT
> *



 haha :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 04:55 PM~10525010
> *WE WILL BE CRUISING AT CHICANO PARK AFTER THE SHOW ON SUNDAY IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmmmm... Well I'll be there... =)

Cutting up my R.O. Shirt all cute like right now!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 2 2008, 06:42 PM~10563394
> *Hmmmm... Well I'll be there... =)
> 
> Cutting up my R.O. Shirt all cute like right now!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
thats like burning the flag. j/k make sure you hit me up i want you to pose with my little boys bike. the crazy lil one


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 2 2008, 08:42 PM~10563394
> *Hmmmm... Well I'll be there... =)
> 
> Cutting up my R.O. Shirt all cute like right now!
> *


hell yeah, thats what im talking about, thats the only complaint i got when it comes to you.....................you got WAAAAAYYYYYYY too many BLVD ACES pics and not enough RO pics....we definately gonna have to get some pics.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS ....... WE SOME DALLAS LOWRIDERS........... 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS ....... WE SOME DALLAS LOWRIDERS........... 
DALLAS LOWRIDERS ....... WE SOME DALLAS LOWRIDERS........... 
CREEPIN IN THA CANDY CANE CUSTOM IMPALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:guns:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

FunkytownRoller 113

MiKLO 57

unique27 43

miggy254 39

knightsgirl19 25

newhopper 12

GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 11

Dualhex02 7

Bitter Sweet 7

mrouija 6

MsDani 5

impala_ss_in_atx 5

RAY_512 4

PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4

$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 3

tito_ls 3

Cut N 3's 3

SA ROLLERZ 3

73monte 3

ATXSS 2

atxhopper 1

cadillac_pimpin 1

ChipsNQueso 1

Loco 61 1

teal62impala 1

People's Choice 1

The Real D-Eazy 1

juangotti 1

regal ryda 1

knight 1


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whut it do?...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

nuttin' much


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

FunkytownRoller 113
unique27 61
MiKLO 57
miggy254 39
knightsgirl19 25
newhopper 12
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 11
Dualhex02 7
Bitter Sweet 7
mrouija 6
MsDani 5
RAY_512 5
impala_ss_in_atx 5
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 3
tito_ls 3
Cut N 3's 3
SA ROLLERZ 3
73monte 3
ATXSS 2
atxhopper 1
cadillac_pimpin 1
ChipsNQueso 1
Loco 61 1
teal62impala 1
People's Choice 1
The Real D-Eazy 1
juangotti 1
regal ryda 1
knight


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 2 2008, 07:42 PM~10563394
> *Hmmmm... Well I'll be there... =)
> 
> Cutting up my R.O. Shirt all cute like right now!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:    :roflmao: :roflmao: 


FunkytownRoller 184 
unique27 62 
MiKLO 57 
miggy254 39 
knightsgirl19 25 
newhopper 13 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 11 
Dualhex02 7 
Bitter Sweet 7 
mrouija 6 
MsDani 5 
RAY_512 5 
impala_ss_in_atx 5 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 4 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 3 
tito_ls 3 
Cut N 3's 3 
SA ROLLERZ 3 
73monte 3 
ATXSS 2 
atxhopper 1 
cadillac_pimpin 1 
ChipsNQueso 1 
Loco 61 1 
teal62impala 1 
People's Choice 1 
The Real D-Eazy 1 
juangotti 1 
regal ryda 1 
knight 1


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


ttt


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Check out the pics from the Cinco De Mayo Parade today.

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/5mayo/cinco.html


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@May 3 2008, 08:28 PM~10568709
> *:uh:
> *



x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im out, see you bitches in austin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try to go out there would have been nice to have some wego tour people out there to help direct show traffic to parking area.......decide to leave see ya'll in Victoria.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 3 2008, 12:51 PM~10567019
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ttt
> *


Congrats on your TTT award!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sunburned... I didnt even know mexicans could get this red!!

This better be gone by victoria!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 3 2008, 07:13 PM~10568256
> *ttt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 10:08 PM~10575447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn

i feel your pain.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

few pictures from the show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Great pix rick =)
...like always


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 10:58 PM~10576039
> *Great pix rick =)
> ...like always
> *



thanks beautiful.. i hope you put some aloe on your sun burn


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 4 2008, 11:02 PM~10576074
> *thanks beautiful..  i hope you put some aloe on your sun burn
> *


I dont have any =(


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 11:10 PM~10576182
> *I dont have any =(
> *


dont get mad at me.. but i have a plant in my back yard..


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Who won the hop in single,double? :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@May 4 2008, 10:29 PM~10576336
> *Who won the hop in single,double? :biggrin:
> *


the only person that entered


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo Rick congrats on your 1st place.... Its back to the drawing board for me cuz I want it back :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 11:00 PM~10575347
> *Congrats on your TTT award!
> *


thanks,



dont know if you realized it but im the one who told you to take some Rollerz pics with us since you came in the RO shirt....and then you shot me down :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: (talking about you were busy and something about your shoes)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 09:00 PM~10575347
> *Congrats on your TTT award!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great show.  ...again :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 12:37 PM~10578892
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


     had to get on your level homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

your club showed strong man...good job!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

For all my sunburned homies here's a tip:
Dont buy that aloe vera lotion stick with the gel...the lotion sux balls


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 5 2008, 11:51 AM~10579527
> *       had to get on your level homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> your club showed strong man...good job!!!!
> *


thanks bro  , I was trying to catch you after the awards but could'nt find you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 01:07 PM~10580162
> *For all my sunburned homies here's a tip:
> Dont buy that aloe vera lotion stick with the gel...the lotion sux balls
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 02:07 PM~10580162
> *For all my sunburned homies here's a tip:
> Dont buy that aloe vera lotion stick with the gel...the lotion sux balls
> *


you are so right.. the best thing is the plant.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 03:13 PM~10580215
> *thanks bro  , I was trying to catch you after the awards but could find you
> *


oh shit, i was in the parking lot hooking up the trailer and loading my boys car up...ill be in victoria, we can hook up out there...did you need anything in particular....if so pm me...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 5 2008, 01:56 PM~10580583
> *oh shit, i was in the parking lot hooking up the trailer and loading my boys car up...ill be in victoria, we can hook up out there...did you need anything in particular....if so pm me...
> *


nah, just trying to introduce my self


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i just think its funny that i can talk to some people on here all the time, and then go to a show and walk right past them without even knowing it was them :roflmao:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

We should get LIL shirts with the user names on it and with you CC on the back so we can know who whos on here....just my 2 pesos!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10580887
> *We should get LIL shirts with the user names on it and with you CC on the back so we can know who whos on here....just my 2 pesos!!
> *


 :roflmao: .foreal


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

well that was like 30 pounds ago (for all of us) but you get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 5 2008, 04:29 PM~10580887
> *We should get LIL shirts with the user names on it and with you CC on the back so we can know who whos on here....just my 2 pesos!!
> *


haha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 04:56 PM~10581109
> *:roflmao: .foreal
> *


i was actually gonna get a hat made that said funkytownroller on the front and layitlow.com on the back...thats what we should get...we could all just get them like airbrushed or something.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 5 2008, 03:13 PM~10581231
> *i was actually gonna get a hat made that said funkytownroller on the front and layitlow.com on the back...thats what we should get...we could all just get them like airbrushed or something.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be tight


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 4 2008, 11:08 PM~10575447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save.. :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@May 5 2008, 05:45 PM~10581459
> *right click save.. :biggrin:
> *


DAM!! Need some Sun Block.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 04:10 PM~10580727
> *i just think its funny that i can talk to some people on here all the time, and then go to a show and walk right past them without even knowing it was them :roflmao:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 04:10 PM~10580727
> *i just think its funny that i can talk to some people on here all the time, and then go to a show and walk right past them without even knowing it was them :roflmao:
> *



haha hell yea or i know people by their layitlow name and not their real name. but iam gettin to know some of yall now.. 








thats me if u see me at the next show be like whaddup miggy...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

oh yea and i got 2nd in lowrider luxury street and the other throphy is cuz i got 2nd in the sound off competition.. they had me up against hatchbacks and trucks... dont think that's right but oh well life goes on


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 07:47 PM~10582917
> *haha hell yea or i know people by their layitlow name and not their real name.  but iam gettin to know some of yall now..
> 
> 
> ...



who is she  whats her name. how old is she..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 5 2008, 03:29 PM~10580887
> *We should get LIL shirts with the user names on it and with you CC on the back so we can know who whos on here....just my 2 pesos!!
> *


everybody should put there LIL name on the left sleeve of their club shirt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 08:56 PM~10582989
> *who is she  whats her name. how old is she..
> *




i dunno i forgot  j/k i think she like 21 or 22 but her name is amber from belton. someone i met off myspace and i barely met her in person yesterday and took her to da show with me. if i go to victoria trust me she'll be there too. and i know she's married but going through a divorce atleast thats what she says. i'll introduce yall bro just introduce me to that one thick chick with the tattoo on her thigh haha i just want a pic with her by my car


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats up Miggy


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+May 5 2008, 08:00 PM~10583025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need some for Victoria!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 08:01 PM~10583035
> *i dunno i forgot    j/k i think she like 21 or 22 but her name is amber from belton.  someone i met off myspace and i barely met her in person yesterday and took her to da show with me.  if i go to victoria trust me she'll be there too.  and i know she's married but going through a divorce atleast thats what she says.  i'll introduce  yall bro just introduce me to that one thick chick with the tattoo on her thigh haha i just want a pic with her by my car
> *



its all good. i will take some pictures of her on your car.  she's married. that is nothing but details .. good looking out. i would introduce you but she be tripping.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 08:05 PM~10583077
> *I'm just gonna grab me a cheap shirt from wal mart and iron on my name... lol..
> 
> Need some for Victoria!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 5 2008, 08:05 PM~10583083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the ride big dog. 

1 question how do you keep your carpet clean. i have black carpet it is always getting dirty


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 5 2008, 08:10 PM~10583132
> *i like the ride big dog.
> 
> 1 question how do you keep your carpet clean. i have black carpet it is always getting dirty
> *


thanks bro, I havent really drove the car that much this year the paint is not finished so it keeps going back to the paint shop after each show, thats the only reason the carpet is clean.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 5 2008, 08:15 PM~10583195
> *thanks bro, I havent really drove the car that much this year the paint is not finished so it keeps going back to the paint shop after each show, thats the only reason the carpet is clean.
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 5 2008, 09:04 PM~10583067
> *Whats up Miggy
> *



whats da deal homie. iam tryin to get some nopales for this sunburn. iam hurtin like a muthafucka... fuck the lotion shit it dont work. you got the roadmaster lookin sweettttttttt :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres a couple of pics i took at the show..



















both of em lookin clean as fuck


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 5 2008, 08:26 PM~10583342
> *heres a couple of pics i took at the show..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

truth be told having a black car sucks.. you can see everything on the car. you have to make sure to wax the hell out of it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

jeaaaaaaaaaa TTT


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ill post more later......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 6 2008, 05:26 PM~10592039
> *ill post more later......
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w265/vi...ay/DSC01667.jpg[/url][/url][/url][/IMG]


----------

